# Macro RP



## Cosimo (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello there! ^^

I'm looking for someone interested in Macro related topics, preferably open towards, well, less gentle giants - this includes motives such as Hyper, Vore and similar things, I'd just like to avoid Scat / Skat (?) etc., as that is not quite my taste. To each their own, I suppose. ~

What else you should know:

- I'm German, which means my English might be incorrect or a bit clumsy at times; I will nevertheless try my best.

- Our characters needn't be furries at all costs, mythical creatures, humans etc. are perfectly alright as well.

- NSFW content welcome. xD

- World building, original characters etc. welcome as well, as it might spice up the experience.

That's all so far. We may use Skype, FA, Tumblr or Deviantart for exchanging notes, but I'm open towards other media too.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sure I can rp with you. I have a cute husky girl who can become macro. I base mine off of vore and she is sweet and gentle.


----------



## Cosimo (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.
However, I'm not sure whether this would work out successfully - as I've written above, my character wouldn't be a "gentle" one, and I'd rather like to concentrate on the Macro aspect. I'm afraid these things might make it difficult for you...? ^^"


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cosimo said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> However, I'm not sure whether this would work out successfully - as I've written above, my character wouldn't be a "gentle" one, and I'd rather like to concentrate on the Macro aspect. I'm afraid these things might make it difficult for you...? ^^"


Oh, ok.


----------



## Snacky (Sep 29, 2017)

Haio! Am a big giant raccoonyy! :3 I mainly use Discord to talks, if anyone wants to chat with a macro fluff, just DM mee! ^~^


----------

